# Blackfin Help!



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I have some Blackfin that was given to me by a good friend that we plan on grilling tonight..

the problem is I have never had blackfin much less cooked it myself.

do i soak it in anything, rub it, marinade, wrap in bacon, etc..


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I like to cut it up into small/medium sized steaks or medallions and coat in soy sauce, then grill or saute in a pan - not very long on each side. Immediately after taking off, put a little more soy sauce on and sprinkle with sesame seeds. Serve with some wasabi fish sauce. You can find the sauce and seeds in the asian section of the super market.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a couple good pictures:

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?cmd=print&id=749489

It's best to use an EXTRA HOTcast iron skillet OUTSIDE on the grill (it'll smoke like crazy)

Jim


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replys Wharf and Jim.. and this is probably going to sound retarded... but in the picture the fish basicly looks raw.

I assume thats the point? ( can you tell im a Inshore guy)


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *PompNewbie (4/13/2009)*Thanks for the replys Wharf and Jim.. and this is probably going to sound retarded... but in the picture the fish basicly looks raw.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume thats the point? ( can you tell im a Inshore guy)




Yeah, you don't want to cook it all the way through. You can cook it more than that guy did in the pictures, but you want it to be pink and warm in the middle.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You can cook it "to taste" just like a steak. I like it just cooked just a little more than pictured, but not much... Try cooking it in a couple pieces you can make up you're own mind. 

Jim


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Great thanks for the help guys :clap


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

slice thin and soak in lime juice, cilantro, minced red onion , and finely diced tomato. eat after 1 hour with tortilla chips. it's called ceviche for those of you unschooled in the ways of delicious.... if it tastes good, eat it... mofo


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Blackfin and even Bonita, if that is what you managed to catch, make great dips and are also good with a salad. You'd be surprised at what a Bonita will taste like with all the blood lines trimmed out!


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I've heard alot from a captain I know that swears bonita can tast great just as you described Chris


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

So how did it turn out>?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Rereading the post... this "searing" technique is best for "rare" tuna. Anything more than "rare" is probably better cooked by a different method because you might burn the outside trying for something toward "medium".

Jim


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Believe I'm gonna just have to trust you guys with the Bonita. Have all you want.


----------

